# November Alloy Nimbus Ti with Pacenti SL23 V2 (Unpacking Pics)



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Getting them on my bike today for a full ride tomorrow. Excited!


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I am jealous!!! ride them hard and enjoy.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

If I needed wheels, I would look no further than that set.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

That's a great set of wheels at a great price. I've bought 3 custom wheel sets over the past several years, all with White Industries T11 hubs -- which are evidently the same as what November uses. These are great hubs. Pacenti rims are nice, and you'll like the new wider rims. Maybe it's all in my head, but I swear they corner better. I've been doing c-xray spokes instead of Laser, but I am beginning to think that the Lasers are the better deal. 

I can't believe they come with skewers as well.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

pmf said:


> Maybe it's all in my head, but I swear they corner better.


They probably do corner better. The larger internal rim width makes the same tire have a wider footprint than it would using a narrower rim, and it's rounder instead of a lightbulb shape.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

pmf said:


> I've been doing c-xray spokes instead of Laser, but I am beginning to think that the Lasers are the better deal.


My last three sets of wheels for myself have all been Laser. I've had some CX-Ray sets in the past but (of course) they are not measurably or noticeably faster. So with Laser, we get the same weight and performance for 1/3rd the cost. Laser are more difficult to build with so they need care with wind-up relief (and stop you getting lazy). So what's not to like?


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

They're on!


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice! I did the BYOrims program, with some HED Belgium rims I had. Pretty happy with how they turned out -


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks nice! How much difficulty did you experience mounting the tires?


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

twinkles said:


> How much difficulty did you experience mounting the tires?


A bottle of wine, some candle light...shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

tvad said:


> A bottle of wine, some candle light...shouldn't be too difficult.


Well played.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tvad said:


> A bottle of wine, some candle light...shouldn't be too difficult.


Don't forget! No means no!


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> My last three sets of wheels for myself have all been Laser. I've had some CX-Ray sets in the past but (of course) they are not measurably or noticeably faster. So with Laser, we get the same weight and performance for 1/3rd the cost. Laser are more difficult to build with so they need care with wind-up relief (and stop you getting lazy). So what's not to like?


I have not been able to justify the cost and pull the plug to buy the CX-Rays. Especially when I am paying .85 for the Lasers. It is too much money for me not to put in a build in a few other places way before that...  Yes, cheap ars...


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

twinkles said:


> Looks nice! How much difficulty did you experience mounting the tires?


I had my LBS do it.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> I had my LBS do it.


What you gonna do when you get a flat out on the road? I'd be inclined to give a try at home so you know what you're up against. Did you go tubeless?


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

twinkles said:


> What you gonna do when you get a flat out on the road? I'd be inclined to give a try at home so you know what you're up against. Did you go tubeless?


I know how to fix a flat. I had my LBS do the cassette/gear change. No tubeless.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

tvad said:


> A bottle of wine, some candle light...shouldn't be too difficult.


 Is this where we try to get the rim to play a game of "just the bead"?


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

fronesis said:


> Is November selling this build with 2015 Pacentis or 2014?


SL25 V2.

No need to bring up old issues and make this a re-tread thread about an issue that doesn't apply to these wheels.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

We use the version 2 (recently released) SL25. We also do builds with DT R460s, which are very easy to... install tires onto. No wine or candles needed at all, save them for the SO. 

Mergetrio and Skinewmexico, both look great!


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

deleted


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

fronesis said:


> Sorry to offend. I wasn't trying to do a re-tread of anything; I just wasn't sure if this were version 1 or version 2


Five minutes of homework on the November Wheels website (or RBR) would have answered your question.


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

deleted


----------



## jrf11 (Sep 4, 2009)

twinkles said:


> Looks nice! How much difficulty did you experience mounting the tires?


I bought a set of November Nimbus Ti wheels about six weeks ago. I was a little concerned about mounting tires on the Pacenti rims but it was no problem at all. Dialing in tires and pressure I tried both vittoria open corsa and conti gp4000 and settled on the contis.

Its a really nice wheelset. The build was spot on. The wheels are a bit lighter than spec'd and the ride is very smooth but also very responsive. They replaced RS80s and I'm liking them quite a bit better. And Dave is very helpful and great to deal with.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Great looking wheels. Enjoy!
I just got my Rail 52s on Friday. I can't wait to put them on the bike. I'm just waiting for new tires to arrive. In hindsight, I probably should have ordered them from a U.S. based site instead of PBK. I hope they won't take too long to get here.

EDIT:
It looks like I won't have my new tires for a few more days so I put on some sslhgtly used Michelin Pro 4's that I had sitting around for now. I'm hoping to take them for a spin tomorrow. Here is a pic:


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice looking wheels. Seriously considering the rail 34's or one of the alloy builds.


----------



## VeeArSix (Sep 4, 2013)

Great looking wheels! Enjoy! Make sure you pop back and do a review when you get some miles on them.


----------



## jovian (Sep 16, 2014)

I have been looking at this set and now I want them even more. Keep it coming!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Rain today so I'll do my first full ride tomorrow. I'll do my best to give my "amateur" impressions.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Mergetrio said:


> Rain today so I'll do my first full ride tomorrow. I'll do my best to give my "amateur" impressions.


If you claim that they turned you into a Froome or a Greipel overnight we just might be a bit skeptical.


----------



## secteur (Jul 20, 2013)

Ordered a set this week and can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> If you claim that they turned you into a Froome or a Greipel overnight we just might be a bit skeptical.


So long as they don't turn you into a Pinot


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> If you claim that they turned you into a Froome or a Greipel overnight we just might be a bit skeptical.


C'mon man! Sagan!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Mergetrio said:


> C'mon man! Sagan!


What? The Pincher?


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> What? The Pincher?


I promise I won't do that on the podium since I'll never see myself on a podium!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

I finally got a chance to ride my usual 28 mile course. Though I was a bit tired the weather was too good to be true. So, here's my quick impression of November Ti Nimbus set as compared to Mavic Ksyrium Equipe.

The obvious: November set is about 300-350 grams lighter. It looks cooler!

Pros: 
1. This set really climbs well. On a stretch of about 2 mile uphill with a grade of 6.5-7% I averaged about 6.5-7 mph on the Mavic. Today, I averaged about 7.5-8 mph with the November set.
2. This set really shines on sprints! Several times throughout the course I do sprints and noticed that with the November set the acceleration is immediate - really lively and willing wheel set.
3. Through several descents I noticed that the November was a bit faster.

I didn't have any negatives, though I did notice more wheel noise and when the pavement was not so perfect I felt the imperfections slightly more than on the Mavics.

My average speed with the Mavics on the 28 mile course with about 1,100 ft. of elevation is between 15.8-16 mph. With above average head wind today and my body less than ideal my average speed with the November set came at 16.58 mph.

Overall, I am extremely happy with this set! Worth every penny!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Unfortunately, I have to sell these as I'm buying a new road bike with Disc Brakes. At the moment, I can only have ONE road bike and ONE mountain bike (household policy ). These are truly great wheels!

Here's the Ad:

November Alloy Nimbus Ti / Pacenti SL23 v2 (Practically New!) - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## head (Mar 20, 2015)

link is dead. did you sell 'em already?


----------



## DAVE M. (Feb 11, 2006)

*My next wheelset??*

Seriously looking at this set. I can't seem to find a lot of reviews, but the ones I have found have been extremely positive. 

200 lb rider here just looking for nice "do-all" set of wheels. I put on less than a 1000 miles a year on the road (I prefer mnt biking). I run Conti 25mm GP4000S with tubes (85 psi ft - 90 rear) and never flat.

I've never heard about November, so I'm a little nervous considering them. Perhaps there are other sets I should be considering in this price range?

Just looking for a little feedback from those more knowledgeable than I on this subject.

TIA


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

> Seriously looking at this set. I can't seem to find a lot of reviews, but the ones I have found have been extremely positive.
> 200 lb rider here just looking for nice "do-all" set of wheels. I put on less than a 1000 miles a year on the road (I prefer mnt biking). I run Conti 25mm GP4000S with tubes (85 psi ft - 90 rear) and never flat.
> I've never heard about November, so I'm a little nervous considering them. Perhaps there are other sets I should be considering in this price range?
> Just looking for a little feedback from those more knowledgeable than I on this subject.




Many people around here have bought these wheels over the last couple of years (or so) and I don't remember reading a negative word about November Dave (who hangs out here), his company or the wheels. They are a great price for the specs.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

November built me a 24/28 set with the November Ti hubs and some HED Belgium rims that I had, and they have been great so far. I'm 185#. Haven't heard anything bad about the Parenti rims. My next door neighbor just ordered a second set for his Parlee.


----------



## DAVE M. (Feb 11, 2006)

I just got a nice reply from Dave via email (replied in less the 30 minutes!).

I just started researching new wheels and I hate to be impulsive.....but I think I'm in (free shipping if ordered by days end as well).

I usually total over analyze decisions like this and stress myself out. Feels good to have made a decision so quickly. Only negative is we're just starting winter here in Maine and I won't be on my new wheelset for many months to come.

Thanks again guys...love the forum!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Do it. 

DO IT!


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Ordered a set of these and within 2 working days the shipping confirmation came in. Quick service, I like em already.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

I keep wanting to get a set of these. I was in touch with Dave months ago. I have now missed the various hub and shipping specials that they have had and see that a price increase is looming. It seems that every time I am ready to place the order I am hit with some other expense. Today I had a plumber over for some major things, so unfortunately, I will probably have to wait a bit longer and just suck it up and pay more. Too bad, as their prices have been crazy good this past year for such great wheels.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

FeltF75rider - You must be one of the 20/24 sets that we sent yesterday. We're waiting on 28h rims so 20/24 is all we've been able to ship the last few days.

Lallement - Sorry. We literally do absolutely everything within our power to keep the prices low, but an increase for 2016 had to happen. Even after the increase, the price is beyond good.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Thats correct November Dave, I am one of the lucky ones. I have been looking at these for awhile and bought some Boyds on clearance. Now I am getting these for the bike with carbon clinchers. This way I can ride it a little more. Great turn around, the confirmation e-mail said 2 to 5 days and you were on the speedy side of that.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

November Dave said:


> Lallement - Sorry. We literally do absolutely everything within our power to keep the prices low, but an increase for 2016 had to happen. Even after the increase, the price is beyond good.


No problem. You guys run a great business and I figure that all the extra practice you are getting building will only make my set better!

You know, I was just thinking that my birthday is in November, isn't that worth something?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I've had the Nimbus Ti wheels on my commuter for several months. So far so good.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Wheels will be here tomorrow, looking forward to unboxing them. No chance of riding them until cassette shows up. I will post some weights for the 20/24 build.


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

Here's my new old stock 2014 Tarmac upgraded to DI2 and November Nimbus TI wheels. It's -10 here today so won't be able to ride them but I was very impressed with the build quality. I went with the 24/28s for durability and was surprised how light they were. For the money, I don't think they can be beat!


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice Tarmac.

I just got my 20\24 build today, waiting for the cassette to show up then I will toss up a picture. Mine weighed 1479 grams with rim tape and the skewers are another 115. These are really nice and they feel solid. Can't wit to ride them. These are going on my Felt, its sitting on carbon clinchers so these should get me out on that bike a little more.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice! Bike and wheels look good. I am recovering from double knee replacement and when I get over that I plan on buying these, either 20/24 or 24/28 (170 pounds) to put on my Wilier as a reward and ride as much as I can this summer.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice reward, these wheels are pretty impressive pulling them out of the box. I can Hardley stand the wait for my cassette and get em out for a shake down ride.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

New wheels are on bike and waiting for first ride. I have got to say the build is top shelf. Spin extremely true and not as loud as I expected the rear to be. Mounted some Vittoria Pave's and feel the 25's are a out perfect. Crazy how the bead snaps into place and pops in all around the rim. I did get a snake bite on the first rim , a little tight but it was my fault. Hope I can ride them Saturday and give my impressions.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope you do not live along the east coast, or I am guessing no ride! :cryin: How do the hubs compare to the dura ace hubs on noise? I know any hub can be "silenced" with grease, just wondering how they were out of the box. I have read where all November wheels are really well built so no surprise there. Hope you enjoy. Just finished week 6 of rehab on 2nd knee so really looking forward to riding on trainer by March and outside by June, hopefully on new wheels. Not that I need, just that I want.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Here she is with the new wheels. Still no chance of getting in a ride yet.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks great! Can't wait to hear how they ride!


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Finally, got a ride in and have only one thing to say, Awsome. I need to dial in a good tire pressure but over all ride and first impressions show one happy customer. I fought over buying these and at one point pick up a set of Boyd 30mms Rouellers on clearance and the are really good wheels but these are so much nicer. I will pick up Nother set for my Tarmac. Even with the new prices it's a bell of a deal.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

Just wondering how the hubs are as far as noise, say compared to Dura Ace? Plan on getting a st this summer either way. Enjoy!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Bob Wade said:


> Just wondering how the hubs are as far as noise, say compared to Dura Ace? Plan on getting a st this summer either way. Enjoy!


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine are not loud they are distinct but not obnoxious. I think they are just loud enough but dura ace are probably much quieter. I like some noise, quieter hubs annoy me unless its the front.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

FeltF75rider said:


> Finally, got a ride in and have only one thing to say, Awsome. I need to dial in a good tire pressure but over all ride and first impressions show one happy customer. I fought over buying these and at one point pick up a set of Boyd 30mms Rouellers on clearance and the are really good wheels but these are so much nicer. I will pick up Nother set for my Tarmac. Even with the new prices it's a bell of a deal.



How much weight did your bike lose?


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Not much weight savings over the carbon clincher that were on the bike but it was about 100 grams. They are wider and give more options too ride if rain becomes an issue. With the old wheels it was a fair weather bike.


----------

